# RaceFace Half Nelson



## Plastebenz (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bei den half nelson griffen kommt die klemmung nach innen oder nach außen ans lenkerende? kann mich bitte jemand mal aufklären oder ist es wurscht? habe die klemmung jetzt nach außen montiert, schriftzug nach vorn. brauch da grad mal bissel input. auf nem foto war die klemmung innen.

danke
sebastian


----------



## Famulus36 (23. Februar 2013)

Wo willste denn die nu wieder dran pappen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plastebenz (23. Februar 2013)

Moin,

kommen ans kinderrad.

jemand eine idee?

danke


----------



## elementer (23. Februar 2013)

Klemmung am Lenkerende, so wie Du es ja bereits hast.

Grüße ...


----------



## big-p-fan (23. Februar 2013)

Klemmringe gehören auf die Innenseite.


----------



## Plastebenz (23. Februar 2013)

jut so, genau, daß was ich befürchtet habe. und wo kommt die klemmung nun hin? wer hat die halben dinger noch? dat bild kenn ich.

grüße sebastian


----------



## big-p-fan (23. Februar 2013)

Ich habe sie am Bike, mit der Klemmung innen, wie beschrieben. Und funktioniert... 
Auch vom Verlauf der Dicke des Griffes macht es Sinn. Dieser wird in Richtung Klemmring dicker. Die Griffe an meinem ehemaligen Specialized, welche ebenfalls nur mit einem Klemmring ausgestattet waren, wurden werksseitig ebenfalls so, also Klemmring nach innen, befestigt und ausgeliefert. 

Darüber hinaus sind die Griffe auf der Race FaceHomepage so abgebildet, dass die gegenüberliegende Seite der Klemmringe einen Lenkerendstopfen zeigen. 
Sollte das nicht ausreichend sein?  

Aber ungeachtet dessen, ist dein Bike...


----------



## Plastebenz (23. Februar 2013)

danke, glaub ich dir alles.
auf der rf-seite finde ich allerdings nicht das passende foto. hast du da nen link?
ummontiert ist es ja schnell, finde die schrift nach vorn aber auch nicht verkehrt.

sebastian


----------



## big-p-fan (23. Februar 2013)

http://raceface.com/components/

-->"Seite 2"


----------



## Plastebenz (23. Februar 2013)

einwandfrei, so gesehen paßt es.
morgen sind die dinger getauscht, mist!

alles gute 
sebastian


----------



## elementer (24. Februar 2013)

Tja, ist eben Geschmacksache.
Ich finde es praktischer, wenn der Griff nach außen hin dicker wird - verhindert ein abrutschen und greift sich angenehmer. Und im Falle eines Sturzes verhindert der Ring das Aufreißen vom Gummi.
Kannst ja erstmal nur einen umdrehen und schauen, was Dir besser taugt.

Grüße ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plastebenz (24. Februar 2013)

danke, das war ja meine intuition bei der außenseitigen klemmung.
verdrehsicher scheinen beide varianten zu sein.

nu gut ich probier es aus.

dank euch beiden.

schönen sonntag
sebastian


----------

